

A 1 percenter tells the truth about "job creators" - ovechtrick
http://digbysblog.blogspot.tw/2013/06/a-1-percenter-tells-truth-about-job.html

======
chrisbennet
This article is a copy/paste of Nick Hanauer's November 2011 Bloomberg article
with a few lines of text before and after added. Here is the original:
[http://mobile.bloomberg.com/news/2011-12-01/raise-taxes-
on-t...](http://mobile.bloomberg.com/news/2011-12-01/raise-taxes-on-the-rich-
to-reward-job-creators-commentary-by-nick-hanauer.html)

